# Dynamic Bench - Mr. Simmons



## Dtownry (Jul 11, 2013)

Great video for all my PL brothers.  So much info packed into one video.  175 lb dumbbell incline bench for 3 sets of 15 LOL.

I would give my left nut to train with Louie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_A1ZUrDPkk


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 11, 2013)

I met him at a meet that my buddy did.  he's a really cool dude that loves to talk about training.  that guy is a fountain of information.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 12, 2013)

fuck it looks good by my fucking kids r to loud I will watch it at work tomorrow 

thanks for the post


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 12, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I met him at a meet that my buddy did.  he's a really cool dude that loves to talk about training.  that guy is a fountain of information.


That's awesome man.  I hope to meet him one day as well.  Just seems like a cool dude.


----------

